# Marriott's Frenchman's Reef -- why so many bad reviews?



## tim (Jan 24, 2010)

I am thinking of taking the family to St. Thomas for New Year's week and using a Marriott travel award and staying at the Frenchman's Reef resort (the hotel, not the timeshare).  However, in looking at the tripadvisor reviews, there are many negative reviews about the rooms and staff.  What gives?  My wife is now reluctant to go.  We really want to go to St. Thomas and using the travel award would be perfect as we like the Marriott quality -- this is a cat. 6 resort.  Is it still worth it to go?  Any thoughts.  Thanks.  Tim


----------



## burg1121 (Jan 24, 2010)

My wife and I just got back from Frenchmans Reef. There plenty of great things about the resort and some areas that need some TLC as do almost every hotel on the island. We have been there many time and have never had a problem with any employee. They have a great staff when I have seen staff vs guest problems it was usually the guest who was belligerent. That being said try to get a room on the 8th floor great views and the rooms have vaulted ceilings and are quite large. Do not stay in the wing that over looks the tennis courts. You may get a great view of the ocean but that wing has the oldest rooms with the most problems. As for the resort the pools are nice. The beach at the Morning Star is great as is the pool. I do think JWM must need money for his private jet because everything costs an arm and a leg. $11.00 for a drink but thats life on the island. Buy your own every room has a small fridge. The food is ok at the hotel restaurants but go out for dinner. Havana Blues is wonderful but pricey and there are lots of great places on the island. You can always find people who have a bad time at any hotel. I really like this hotel they have the best views on the island and a nice staff go and have a great time.


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 24, 2010)

We go to STT every year as we own at the TS next door to the Reef. The first time we stayed there in '95 it was at the Reef. We went thru three rooms before we found one that was OK. It actually was in the old bldg that burg described but it was very nice. The most common complaint is that the rooms smell musty and are damp sometimes. I'm afraid that this is a problem in any tropical island especially where folks want to leave the balcony door open to let the fresh air in. This also lets a lot of humidity in and when the door is closed at night the AC lowers the temp and the air can't hold the water so you get up in the morning and every thing feels wet and damp. This process gets repeated week after week and it's difficult for housekeeping to keep up with it. The Reef is an older hotel, it was a Holiday Inn originally, and while they have remodeled the entire public area they are a little slow at remodeling all of the rooms. Some are some aren't. It's a great hotel though.

This year we are extending our TS stay by staying at Morningstar. I highly recommend staying at Morningstar over the Reef as the units are larger, more recently updated, and are located right on the beach. Actually the best way to do the Marriott in STT is sign up for a TS presentation . The give you a great rate for about 3-4 days and you stay in a 2bdrm villa in the TS. Then you can move to either the Reef or Morningstar to finish your stay. A word of caution about the TS pitch that you will be required to attend. It's low key, lasts approx 90 minutes and the sales reps are very good at what they do. All you have to do is say no thanks and your out of there and back to the beach. It's sometimes difficult to to that though because they make it sound so good.


----------



## jme (Jan 24, 2010)

*Goooooooooo*

deleted, double post


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jan 24, 2010)

We stayed on the "Morningstar" side last October. The location is great. Very nice beach at "Morningstar"(so nice that we purchased a Timeshare at the "Cove"). We didn't have any issues with service but the rooms definitely need to be updated. Our room had some chipped paint and small water stains. The furniture was worn and dated but everything was clean for the most part. I understand that the weather and location cause small problems with the rooms but a coat of paint every now and then would go a long way. I enjoyed the food at windows on the harbour and Coco Joe's. For us the location outweighed the small deficiencies and we would have no problem staying there again. We'll probably try the "Reef" side next time.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jan 24, 2010)

double post


----------



## jme (Jan 24, 2010)

*Goooooooooo*

I would not hesitate to go to Marriott's Frenchman's Reef Hotel. We went about 5 years ago,  and the hotel was in the same condition as what you're hearing now. Even tho the rooms are not the Ritz, they're fine....not luxurious as you've come to expect from Marriott, but fine....certainly older and smaller, BUT, that's not why you're there. They're more than adequate. 

I find it very difficult to believe that there's a BETTER view or location in all the Virgin Isles at your disposal.....i.e., high atop that gorgeous hill, overlooking Charlotte Amalie to your right (off the balcony if you're lucky), and the deep open sea to your left, with smallish islands across, straight ahead------extremely picturesque.  You look at everything from high above the cliffs, and it's spectacular, especially from the beautiful pool and sunning area around the pool. The best view at ANY Marriott, alongside Kaua'i Beach Club top floor, which we had.

The private beach below at Morningstar (need to take the 3-minute shuttle from hotel, very convenient and not an issue) is amazing----what I'd describe as a perfect beach....very gentle surf, perfectly clear turquiose water, and wonderfully gentle rolling waves for shoulder-high floating, watching, sunning, etc. The waves are not too strong at all----great for enjoying ----i probably stayed in that water for hours at a time, gently rolling over the unbreaking waves, not believing how beautiful it was. Soft, soft sand.  Beach is also very private, relatively speaking.

You can also travel to the other side of the island to Magens Bay for a wonderful day at one of the WORLD's famous beaches....really user-friendly beach, especially great for kids, and just plain fun. There's a food shack there with cheeseburgers, etc. Beach has a very small-angle slant, i.e., opposite of steep,  almost like a zero-grade entrance into water--- surf one inch deep, going out to 4-5 feet deep at 50 yards out. Perfect. Long, curved beach, about a mile around. Great for walking.... palm trees and pristine views!!! The ride over, going up mountainside, looking back down on Charlotte Amalie and bay, is awesome. Take the camera!
http://www.magensbayvi.com/. 

Greatest thing we did while there was take a full-day (6am -6pm) SEA RAY boat charter (private captain, mate) to travel wherever you want in Virgin Isles (YES, wherever) , like to other islands, "the Baths", caves at Norman Island for snorkelng---whatever.... take your passport. 
http://www.normanisland.com/.
Our family's "most favorite day ever", as now described by my college kids and wife. Yes, expensive, but a never-to-be-forgotten day, seeing "the islands" as you NEVER will at any other time on your life. What a gift to give your family for just that day. Say it's a Christmas present to yourselves. Save up. It cost me about $1500 (negotiable, see concierge), choosing the "no alcohol" option. Get 2 awesome meals on the boat, served by mate-----it's 50-foot powerful speedboat/yacht which sleeps several below-----amazing craft all to yourself with your own crew. Anyway, enough of that.

My point being, you cannot do those things, and see those things, anywhere else, and unless you go there to Frenchman's Reef, you won't ever experience it.  If you ever enjoyed camping (and it's always a family time to remember, right?), know that this is WAY WAY ABOVE that, and you still would rate that way up on the enjoyment scale...again, point is, you don't have to stay at the Ritz for a fantastc vacation, and our week at FR was wonderful! (We've also stayed at Atlantis, in one of the two huge towers, and the "experience" is equal to staying there----i think my kids, and wife and myself think of the TOTAL WEEK as an experience, and don't really, in our memories, rate the room per se. We only remember the vacation, if you're understanding what i mean, and i know you do.)

We own at Grande Ocean and Barony, and have been to many fine hotels all over the world on "rewards points trips"----just got back from NYC over Christmas, staying at Marriott Renaissance Times Square(gorgeous!) and two years ago at Marriott Marquis Times Sq, and have also stayed at County Hall London, Grosvenor Sq London, Paris's Champs Elysees, and J W Marriotts all over the USA..... and Frenchman's Reef, while not a 5-star, is certainly a great week unto its own.  Location, location, location.  


So, GOOOOOO.  Do stuff. Get out, see the islands, enjoy the most beautiful scenery and beaches on the planet, and you'll salivate to return.  The hotel is where you sleep, that's all----it's an adventure, and a not-so-bad one at that.  It's better than a Holiday Inn, if that's what you're worried about, so don't worry. The lobby area and pools are beautiful, and charming, and sunning atop that deck overlooking the Caribbean is amazing. (You're not surrounded by marble at the hotel, but that's OK.) You'll see ships coming in every day....very cool. There's a Hard Rock Cafe in town if you have teens.  Best to enjoy the resort, Morningstar beach, Magens Bay, and maybe a private charter like the Sea Ray day (snorkeling anywhere else is rinky-dink).....and you'll thank me someday. 

Staying at the timeshare Morningstar or the new Frenchmans Cove would be great, but I'd personally still opt for the VIEW from the top of the cliffs at FR. Do "what you have to do" to get the top-floor, CORNER room, overlooking the pool under, town to right(timeshare also to right), and open sea to left. THAT's where you want to be.  (phone calls do work----be ever-so-nice and complimentary, etc, ETC.) ......Cool romantic views off balcony at night! Looks like God flung stars across the mountainside above Charlotte Amalie) and great views below when ships come in. Hey, Margaritas downstairs, fun and sun below, amazing underwater world to be discovered-----what else could you want? (don't answer that) 

Good luck........ now I've just talked myself back into a return trip, so i may see you there.  best, jme


----------



## LisaH (Jan 24, 2010)

Go!!! Don't believe what you read on tripadvisor completely. This is my favorite Marriott Hotel and I have been to quite a few, US, Europe, HI, etc...

DH and I went in Nov 2008. We loved it so much that we brought our kids with us this past Thanksgiving. We used the cat 6 certificate for both trip.
The first time we stayed in the Reef section. We had a gorgeous view of harbor and ocean. This time we had two reservations, one at the Morningstar and one at the Reef. Upon check-in, the Reef one was upgraded to Morningstar. The first three days, we had garden/partial-ocean view. They moved us to the oceanfront units for the last four. It's pure heaven!!! I was a Gold member (now Platinum) and we also bought the all inclusive package for both units so maybe that's why they upgraded us.

The service was reasonable and the people were really nice and appreciative to our visit. After a few days, all the waiters in Coco Joe remembered our names and what we liked to order. I can't wait to get back there again!!!

Speaking of tripadvisor-I would like to submit a follow-up review but they would not let me. Somehow TA has a policy of one review per property which is kind of strange...


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jan 24, 2010)

*Car rental*

Sorry to veer off subject a little. Anybody with good /bad experiences with car rentals on St Thomas? Thinking of using Budget or Discount. Probably take the car over to St John for a day or two. Is 4wheel drive a necessity on St John? I'm just planning on a couple beach trips, maybe Trunk Bay , Caneel Bay,and Cinnamon Bay, no off the beaten path stuff. I'm staying at MFC.
Thanks


----------



## LisaH (Jan 24, 2010)

We rented from Avis both times. They are fine, right in the terminal so it's very convenient. We got a compact car for the 1st trip and a mid size for the 2nd. we went to St Johns both times and had no problem what so ever. I think a SUV will be better but the price difference was big enough for us not to get a SUV.


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 24, 2010)

No need for an SUV unless you like them. 4WD is not a necessity. Avis lets you take the car to St John. Hertz does not. I don't know about the others but check beforehand.


----------



## Numismatist (Jan 25, 2010)

Of the three (Cove, Reef, and Morningstar), Reef is definitely in need of refurbishing.  Do the Cove/Morningstar combo if you can.  Some rooms are musty, some are very noisy (had one just below the Windows on the Harbour restaurant, hear people walking all night long...

The flip side is that you save money by going to the Reef and you still get to be 'there'!


----------



## KathyPet (Jan 25, 2010)

We were there 4 years ago for a night before leaving on a cruise.  Good thing it was only for one night because I thought it was awful.  sadly in need of a complete makeover.  Staff is distinctly unfriendly and ill trained.  My DH was a platinum MR member so we should have been upgraded automatically to the best available room.  No upgrade was mentioned so when I asked about it at check in I was told they would upgrade us for a charge of $89.00.  I said No Thank You.  Our room was at the beck end of the hotel overlooking the back loading dock.  The room was old and smelled bad.  If that is how they treat their Platinum members I hate to think how they treat non elite guests.


----------



## dundeeyank (Jan 27, 2010)

*Reef, Cove, Morning star*

The Reef is the original Holiday Inn bought by Marriott years ago.   Morningstar was the original Timeshare location and the Cove is the currently under construction (about 60% done I estimate.  3 of 6 buildings with one opening in Feb.

If staying at the Reef, stand up for your rights to a room that meets the standards you expect.  I would not spend a week at the Reef, but a week at the Cove or Morningstar would probably meet your expectations.


----------

